

Zynga is PRINTING MONEY. Breakdown of how they got to IPO (infographic) - skotzko
http://namesake.com/blog/2011/07/infographics/road-to-riches-zyngas-path-to-ipo/

======
edw
This article is basically a ginormous infographic. I'm a design whore as much
as the next designer, but I really don't see the point of most of these
things. This particular one, it seems, is basically a distillation of the
company's Crunchbase page[1], taking cues from Zynga's logo for a color scheme
and, of course, using Helvetica.

1: <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/zynga>

------
muzz
Are the printing presses slowing down? In the "Revenue and Profitability"
section towards the bottom, 2011 profits estimated to be almost half of 2010
($90M -> $47M)

